# Where I shall sin no more



## MW (Sep 20, 2012)

Samuel Rutherford (Letters [Edinburgh, 1891], p. 177):

Our joys here are born weeping rather than laughing, and they die weeping. Sin, sin, this body of sin and corruption embittereth and poisoneth all our enjoyments. O that I were where I shall sin no more! to be freed of these chains and iron fetters, which we carry about with us! Lord, loose the sad prisoners! Who of the children of God have not cause to say, that they have their fill of this vain life? and, like a full and sick stomach, to wish at mid-supper that the supper were ended, and the table drawn, that the sick man might win [get] to bed, and enjoy rest? We have cause to tire at mid-supper of the best messes that this world can dress up for us; and to cry to God, that He would remove the table and put the sin-sick souls to rest with Himself.


----------



## Berean (Sep 20, 2012)

armourbearer said:


> Who of the children of God have not cause to say, that they have their fill of this vain life?


----------

